# Braid



## cavman138 (May 12, 2010)

What braid do yall use? I have PowerPro on my saltwater reels, but I didn't know if yall had a specific brand that yall favored.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 12, 2010)

I learned to bass fish on fireline, but this year I switched the BPS excel. It handles a heck of a lot better, and is dirt cheap.


----------



## cali27 (May 12, 2010)

Ive got the power pro aswell. Never tried another one because I have never had a problem with it. The negative is that it isnt the cheapest.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I learned to bass fish on fireline, but this year I switched the BPS excel. It handles a heck of a lot better, and is dirt cheap.



Was thinking of trying the Excel stuff myself.

I have used both PP and Suffix. I have no complaints on either.


----------



## BassAddict (May 12, 2010)

I prefer to use Sufix Performance Braid but it isn't readily available around here so I usually fall back to power pro


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I learned to bass fish on fireline, but this year I switched the BPS excel. It handles a heck of a lot better, and is dirt cheap.
> ...



Its well worth the price, considering you get a spool of 300 yards.


I can't wait to try it out on anything foolish enough to hit my frog :twisted:


----------



## gregk9 (May 12, 2010)

power pro!!


----------



## Mattman (May 13, 2010)

Spinning reels from 4 to 10 pound test - Fireline.

Spinning reels over 10 pound test - Suffix Performance Braid.

Casting reels, any poundage - Suffix Performance Braid.


I have some other lines on reels and as soon as its time to replace them, it will be with Suffix.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 13, 2010)

Mainly PowerPro.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 13, 2010)

I have been bass fishing for as long as I could hold a fishing pole (nearly 40 years), including a few years of tournament fishing... I have never spooled a single reel with braid, not even a flippin' stick. :shock: 

I suppose that makes me somewhat of an anomaly in today's bass fishing world.

I don't know why, really. I've just never had a problem with mono and it is a heck of a lot cheaper and easier to deal with (I can bite it with my teeth).

I did use a borrowed flippin' stick once during a tournament back in the day that was spooled with kevlar line (anybody remember that precursor to modern braids?). I hated the stuff. It was stiff and unruly and didn't appear to have any higher breaking strength than mono of the same diameter. It also floated and looked like a glowing key lime green rope.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 13, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I have been bass fishing for as long as I could hold a fishing pole (nearly 40 years), including a few years of tournament fishing... I have never spooled a single reel with braid, not even a flippin' stick. :shock:
> 
> I suppose that makes me somewhat of an anomaly in today's bass fishing world.
> 
> ...



You should really jump ship and give it a try. Todays braid is really manageable, and a lot of people say its easier to learn how to use a baitcaster with braid as opposed to anything else. Plus the breaking strength has improved, at least a little, considering I tow my boat in with me in it when I get caught up in pads :lol:


----------



## alumacraft716 (May 13, 2010)

i use braid on anything that im using that you have to be able to feel the softest of bites.
(finesse,drop shot,jigs)


----------



## 1985Bluefin (May 29, 2010)

I use PowerPro on all of my reels. Never had any problems with it and it's a Shimano company.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 3, 2010)

I use 40# Sufix Performance Braid on one of my baitcasting set ups and one of my spinning setups. I then have 50# Sufix Performance Braid on my flipping/pitching setup. All I use is Sufix whether its mono or braid.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am with Quackrstackr, in so far as I have never used braid. I use all fluoro.


----------



## Rick James (Jun 4, 2010)

I really like Suffix, I feel it's a step up from the Power Pro and Spiderwire Stealth I've been using.


----------

